# [PCW-S] SANS Top 20 der Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (16 November 2006)

Das SANS-Institut hat eine aktualisierte Fassung seiner Rangliste von Sicherheitslücken veröffentlicht und die Liste dabei neu strukturiert. Web-Anwendungen stehen demnach inzwischen im Mittelpunkt des Interesses.

Weiterlesen...


----------

